# Australian College QED - Share Market Course



## Pythagerous (29 August 2011)

Hi All

Has anyone here either studied through Australian College QED or know anything about them?

They offer a course called "Professional Share Trading and the Stock Market for Beginners" covering the below topics, but I would be interested to hear from anyone who has dealt with the previously.

Tutorial 1: Getting into the Stock Market 
Topic 1: What is the share market?
Topic 2: The role of a broker
Topic 3: Understanding the shares page in newspapers
Topic 4: Getting a share price from the ASX 
Topic 5: Understanding a share quote from your internet broker
Topic 6: Types of shares 
Topic 7: Buying and selling shares
Topic 8: Why invest in shares?
Topic 9: Your share trading business 
Topic 10: Tutorial summary

Tutorial 2: The 7 Secret Keys to Share Trading
Topic 1: Introducing the seven keys to share trading
Topic 2: Key 1. Treat it like a business
Topic 3: Key 2. Risk management
Topic 4: Key 3. Price is king-trade with the trend
Topic 5: Key 4. Don't buy and hold
Topic 6: Key 5. Share selection strategy
Topic 7: Key 6. Trade high volume shares
Topic 8: Key 7. Develop your own trading plan
Topic 9: Tutorial summary

Tutorial 3: Trading: What to Buy? When to Sell?
Topic 1: What is the next hot share? 
Topic 2: Using trading charts 
Topic 3: Strong shares from strong sectors 
Topic 4: Moving averages and crossovers 
Topic 5: Watching director activity 
Topic 6: Tutorial summary

Tutorial 4: When to Buy Shares?
Topic 1: When is the best time to buy? 
Topic 2: Understanding a chart 
Topic 3: Market phases 
Topic 4: Defining a trend 
Topic 5: Charting indicators 
Topic 6: Tutorial summary 

Tutorial 5: Advanced Charting
Topic 1: Technical analysis and fundamental analysis Topic 2: Point and figure charts 
Topic 3: Line chart 
Topic 4: Open high low close chart (OHLC) 
Topic 5: Candlesticks 
Topic 6: Support and resistance 
Topic 7: Moving averages 
Topic 8: MACD indicator 
Topic 9: Stochastic oscillator 
Topic 10: Fibonacci numbers 
Topic 11: Stop loss orders 
Topic 12: The most important of all the signals””price and volume 
Topic 13: Tutorial summary

Tutorial 6: Establishing Your Trading Plan
Topic 1: Your Trading Plan 
Topic 2: Step one of your Trading Plan 
Topic 3: Step two of your Trading Plan 
Topic 4: Step three of your Trading Plan 
Topic 5: Step four of your Trading Plan 
Topic 6: Step five of your Trading Plan 
Topic 7: Step six of your Trading Plan 
Topic 8: Trading Plan checklist 
Topic 9: Tutorial summary

Tutorial 7: Shares, Futures, Options, CFDs, Indices
Topic 1: Different trading vehicles
Topic 2: Floats and IPOs 
Topic 3: Directional trading 
Topic 5: Options 
Topic 6: Contract for difference 
Topic 7: Indices
Topic 8: Tutorial summary

Tutorial 8: Becoming a Professional Trader
Topic 1: Revisiting your financial objectives 
Topic 2: What money will I use to invest? 
Topic 3: The three Ms of trading success 
Topic 4: Where to from here? 
Topic 5: World trading markets
Topic 6: Your free financial snapshot
Topic 5: Tutorial summary


----------



## Julia (29 August 2011)

Out of curiosity, what are they charging for this?


----------



## skc (29 August 2011)

Pythagerous said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone here either studied through Australian College QED or know anything about them?
> 
> ...




Look like chapter headings to your standard stock market for beginner books. If you learn better through a person than through a book, there should hopefully be no harm doing it. It should put you in the right direction...Although your wallet would be going the wrong direction. 

If these are covered over 2 days I would pay between $150 to $300 depending on class size, credential of the tutor and what, if any, lunch is included.


----------



## Pythagerous (30 August 2011)

It's all done by correspondence, and you have 12 months to complete the assignments. The cost of the course is about $1,250.

The website is http://www.acq.edu.au/Courses/SHR-s...tock-market-for-beginners-course-outline.html

While I have never heard of Australian College QED, it doesn't really bother me if they are not the most prestigious educator going around, but I just want to make sure that they are not just going to take off with my money, or if they are considered to be extremely dodgy within the industry.


----------



## skc (30 August 2011)

Pythagerous said:


> It's all done by correspondence, and you have 12 months to complete the assignments. The cost of the course is about $1,250.
> 
> The website is http://www.acq.edu.au/Courses/SHR-s...tock-market-for-beginners-course-outline.html
> 
> While I have never heard of Australian College QED, it doesn't really bother me if they are not the most prestigious educator going around, but I just want to make sure that they are not just going to take off with my money, or if they are considered to be extremely dodgy within the industry.




Give me $200 and I will go buy a few text books and email you a chapter or two per month...


----------



## notting (30 August 2011)

Looks to me like it would set you up quite nicely to understand the lay mans approach to the stock market so that you learn how you can lose most of your savings in an educated and logical way.


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2011)

*The trouble is.*
You need to learn that which you DONT need to know before you can understand that which you actually NEED to know.

90% of the former is in the course above.
If you dont know that you dont need to know 90% of that which is presented then you need to do it!


----------

